# cardio in morning



## Arnie (Aug 27, 2007)

hey fellas justt wanted to ask im gona start doing cardio in the morning on empty stomach would it be best soon as i wake up have a protein shake and then wait 10 mins and go for a good jog or power walk for 30-45 soon as i get back 8 -10  eggs and eat up .. really wanna lose this excess bodyfat .


----------



## sTaTic (Aug 27, 2007)

cardio will help but if your diet is all crap, it wont help no matter when you do cardio.  I never do cardio, just have my diet down


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 23, 2007)

Arnie said:
			
		

> hey fellas justt wanted to ask im gona start doing cardio in the morning on empty stomach would it be best soon as i wake up have a protein shake and then wait 10 mins and go for a good jog or power walk for 30-45 soon as i get back 8 -10  eggs and eat up .. really wanna lose this excess bodyfat .




do it on an empty stomach then have your shake or meal.


----------

